# Another introductory post



## kyrilliondaemon (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi all
I'm not actually a mouse owner at the moment, but my partner and I would love to own mice one day so I'm doing my research early. We currently own quite a few hamsters and I've realised that by far the best place for rodent info is rodent forums, so I'm joining the forums for other rodents in the hopes of learning everything we could possibly need to know before the time comes to get other rodents.
There anything else anyone wants to know? Thats about all I thought needed to be here really.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome! Love your user ID... just read a book about daemons.... :nar


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to the forum! Any varieties you've got your eye on? What made you want to get into mice?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi welcome to our forum


----------



## kyrilliondaemon (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry everyone... I don't check this forum often enough lol

Frizzle - No idea yet to be honest lol. My partner and I both like rodents though and mice are amoung the ones we'd like to own one day in the future. Figured the earlier we started learning the more prepared we'd be whenever we decided the time was right to get some 
It'll probably be years yet but that just gives plenty of time to learn things and avoid silly mistakes (anything interesting I find here I tell my partner, so it works pretty well really)

I have read loads on the forum since making this thread, I just forgot to actually check the thread lol


----------



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello and Welcome. :mrgreen:


----------

